# Poked a porker



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

Didn't see a deer, but it's all about filling the freezer, right.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Some good eating right there, congratulations...good shot too.

TH


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*BBQ*

Yea man that looks tasty


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

congrats...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You were out in nature and saw the beauty, that is what matters.

But, congrats on the perfect shot!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

congratulations on the hog!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice! Pork will work too!


----------

